# Mechanics Hourly Rate?



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

I am out of the United States on temporary assignment and will be getting my waterpump replaced shortly on my 93 Sentra SE. It's a 1993 Nissan Sentra SE L4-1597cc 1.6L DOHC MFI (GA16DE), w/automatic transmission.

How many hours should I be charged to replace the waterpump and what is the average hourly mechanics rate? I don't want to get ripped on this one! Thanks!


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

most mech. charge $50 to $60 an hour (at least here in portland, OR) and as far as the length of time, im not sure, sorry.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Here in SoCal i charge $50-75 flat rate
Cam installs, Suspension installs, Brake installs, Header installs, Motor Mount installs....etc


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Sunny said:


> *Here in SoCal i charge $50-75 flat rate*


That doesn't sound like a flat rate. More like a variable rate.

_93 Sentra SE_, this is something you may be able to do yourself if you have a little experience working on your car. If you have ever changed your accessory belts, you should be able to do this yourself, save yourself some money, and gain valuable experience.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

Actually6 I would do it by myself except that it is 20 degrees below zero here in Moscow Russia. I got the pump over the internet but have nowhere to do the work. I have all the tools and all the experience, but no garage and no friends here. The guys says it will take 4 hours and he is charging only $35/hour. That sounds ok to me considering all of the agravation it will save me. Thanks for the responses. I heard it is a bit of a bear because of where it is mounted.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Holy cow! Didn't realize you were in Russia. I guess you have no choice unless you tank up with a lot of Vodka and brave the chill.


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

4 hours sounds about right. I just had the one on my SE-R go out and it was like $240-50 to get it done and the pump was $63 and most of the rest was the labor ($45 per hour).


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

You guys are great. Thnaks for the info and support. ANyone know a website that show how many hours a mechanic should charge and what the number of hours is to do a particular job? When I used to drive a tow truck for the garage they had a book that listed what was reasonable and customary for every job...

ps: They even use Vodka in their window washer units because regular window washer fliud freezes! I am serious as a heart attack.


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

You try the library, I know I have found what I needed in the states. I would use that book, and charge the customer (side jobs) 1/2 to 2/3 the estimated price. If you have a library on base they may have it, I doubt it but it is worth a shot.

Do we have a base in Moscow? Anyhow, I was at MCRD at we had a facility there that you could go to, pay 5 bucks for the bay and lift and work on your own cart ALL DAY. I miss the military perks.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

$35 an hour is cheap. I think that book time is 3.5 hours but at $35 an hour I would pay. Your still coming out ahead. 

In Russia huh? How long did it take for you to drive there? j/j


----------



## nysentra2 (Aug 13, 2002)

i know popular mechanics used to make a car specific program,that used to estimate labor for most jobs,dont know if its still availible though


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

*Moscow*

I dont want to get off topic but there is no military base in Russia that I am aware of. I work at the embassy in Moscow. The guys in the motorpool try to help you out but they have rules to follow. Not even a case of beer will sway them. Maybe I should try the vodka instead. Anyway, its all done now. I dont know what the bill is yet. I will find out next time I get my overall monthly bill at the cashiers window. Colder than heck here usually, but it has let up some and it only snows every other day. MCRD eh? I know San Diego well!


----------

